# Real or fake - Alpha Pharma Testobolin



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2014)

Just bought some AlphaPharm Testobolin (Test E) and tried the code which does not work, could be the dodgy letters cause ive tried many combinations with no chance . Just worried if its real or fake .

Attatched pics.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks the real deal but code should be working


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like mine, code worked tho


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

i had the same thing happen with my deca looked the part, box every thing the same '' code didnt work ' threw it in the bin , as every other box i got codes worked fine, there got to be copy's about and they can not get around the code .


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Return it back to your dealer


----------



## danny-s-88 (Dec 16, 2012)

@Prophet did you check the codes today?

the site has said under maintenance for the last few days when i tried to go on it.


----------



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah i did tried to check the codes and i get the red warning that its a fake .


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

That Code Thing Only works sometimes.. Been like that for Year.. Looks real.


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

snuden said:


> That Code Thing Only works sometimes.. Been like that for Year.. Looks real.


Have you tried fcL78am1n and fcL78amln ?


----------



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2014)

I have tried like that too and same thing , anyway i gave them back to the dealer and he said that it cant be fake, but ive said that i believe that online checking sh?t , so at the end ive swapped them for 10 ml vial of Prochem test 300 .


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Would of used them tbh but your Desiscion at end of day mate


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi sorry to say but i have two boxes of these and one code say legit one says fake and there are some obvious differences

boxs are slightly different colour and quality, the colour of the test is different fake are only a tinge of yellow real are slightly more yellow, but the biggest give away is the exp date- fake say -mfg date 6/2013 exp- 04/2017 so a four year shelf life! ... real box says mfg-03/2013 exp-02/2016 so a three year shelf life ... and i have now took 6 shots of this fake **** and not felt a thing so my advice is DO NOT TAKE if your shelf life is four years and the code says fake as these are deffo fake ..hope this helps i can upload pics if this will help


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bushygoat said:


> Hi sorry to say but i have two boxes of these and one code say legit one says fake and there are some obvious differences
> 
> boxs are slightly different colour and quality, the colour of the test is different fake are only a tinge of yellow real are slightly more yellow, but the biggest give away is the exp date- fake say -mfg date 6/2013 exp- 04/2017 so a four year shelf life! ... real box says mfg-03/2013 exp-02/2016 so a three year shelf life ... and i have now took 6 shots of this fake **** and not felt a thing so my advice is DO NOT TAKE if your shelf life is four years and the code says fake as these are deffo fake ..hope this helps i can upload pics if this will help


Thanks.. I would like to see some fake ones next to genuine ones


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

my exp date is 4 yrs. but code checked out fine.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> my exp date is 4 yrs. but code checked out fine.


Pretty sure I did the same with some Clen once, not sure a 4 year expiration date is a sign that its fake, I would however be put off if I entered in the code correctly (case sensitive) and it came out fake but then again its never happened.


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

FAKE ALPHA IS ON THE LEFT -REAL ON THE RIGHT, HOPE THIS HELPS !


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Pretty sure I did the same with some Clen once, not sure a 4 year expiration date is a sign that its fake, I would however be put off if I entered in the code correctly (case sensitive) and it came out fake but then again its never happened.


Yeah mate. although i am not sure how legit this code thing actually is or if it can be faked etc. is still good to see it check out 

i have just done 6th jab. and i can defo say ,mine is legit.

increased acne

increased sexdrive - this has been the most notable :lol:

increased bloat

higher blood pressure

in the past couple of weeks i have noticed increase in strength and change in shape around the upper body/shoulder, traps and quads.

the oil has a slight yellow tinge. zero pip very smooth inj.

tbh i was expecting more from it, but i think that is just me being impatient and expecting to be the hulk after 6 weeks, which just doesn't happen.

I am only half way through the 12 week cycle, so will see how the next weeks go.


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok well yer of course is code says real then its real but just weird that some have four year life and some three ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Yeah mate. although i am not sure how legit this code thing actually is or if it can be faked etc. is still good to see it check out
> 
> i have just done 6th jab. and i can defo say ,mine is legit.
> 
> ...


I think the code thing is pretty safe mate especially as they have gone to the trouble of putting 2 scratch off panels on there with case sensitive codes. Seems there has been quite a few threads that came out when AP tested perfectly in the Wedinos (if that's how you spell it) thread and call me fickle but it seems a bit strange to me as they are probably one of, or quite possibly the best lab out there.

Your levels will just be peaking by now mate so you should see plenty of good things from now on but remember gear is just one part of it, if you don't train like the hulk you wont look like him


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bushygoat said:


> Ok well yer of course is code says real then its real but just weird that some have four year life and some three ?


can the code be faked is the question.?

here is mine and from what you have posted your sayin these are fakes.?


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Yeah mate. although i am not sure how legit this code thing actually is or if it can be faked etc. is still good to see it check out
> 
> i have just done 6th jab. and i can defo say ,mine is legit.
> 
> ...


What are u taking a week 250 or 500 ?


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> can the code be faked is the question.?
> 
> here is mine and from what you have posted your sayin these are fakes.?
> 
> View attachment 154087


I really dont think the code can be faked unless there is a inside man within the company but very unlikely lol ..so did this box code say legit then ?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I think the code thing is pretty safe mate especially as they have gone to the trouble of putting 2 scratch off panels on there with case sensitive codes. Seems there has been quite a few threads that came out when AP tested perfectly in the Wedinos (if that's how you spell it) thread and call me fickle but it seems a bit strange to me as they are probably one of, or quite possibly the best lab out there.
> 
> Your levels will just be peaking by now mate so you should see plenty of good things from now on but remember gear is just one part of it, if you don't train like the hulk you wont look like him


i think so too mate. AP have always had a good rep. if my codes didn't check out then i would have been giving the gear back.

Yeah i things are starting to pick up now mate. it is my first inj cycle, so i think i was kinda comparing it to dbol or SD etc, where the effects are pretty much instant.

like i say i was being an impatient mofo. i know it takes at least 4 weeks to stabilize and read that in some cases can take 8 weeks.

some say after 8 weeks is where the gear is properly taking effect, is that true?

i am training hard mate(i hope), 4 day split. doing 5x5 style on the compounds and higher reps on the iso work. got quite alot of volume in my routine, but still only lifting for 60-70 mins. i am trying to recomp, so diet is about just over maint. higher carbs/cals on training days with lower carbs/higher fats on rest days.

hopefully i am on the right tracks... was maybe going to add in winny/var 4/6 weeks before pct.

not sure on that though, really tempted to go for a 16week cycle :whistling:

will keep my head in the right place though and not kick the **** out of it being my first inj, i know i should just keep it simple and see how i recover from a simple cycle. see to many peeps at the gym totally kicking the **** out of gear. silly guys


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

REAL ON THE LEFT ..FAKE ON THE RIGHT colour difference bottles are diff and green strip are diff thickness


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

yes mate box code came back legit. i got 5 boxes and all checked ok.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

bushygoat said:


> View attachment 154083
> 
> 
> FAKE ALPHA IS ON THE LEFT -REAL ON THE RIGHT, HOPE THIS HELPS !


Got both the above 3 and 4 year exspiry dates and slight diffrences in the box colour and batch print font size.

Yet they both check out fine with the codes......


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bushygoat said:


> What are u taking a week 250 or 500 ?


500mg/2ml per week mate. im sure 250 would do fine also, but seeing as i am shutdown may as well reap the benefits of 500mg


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bushygoat said:


> View attachment 154090
> 
> 
> REAL ON THE LEFT ..FAKE ON THE RIGHT colour difference bottles are diff and green strip are diff thickness


here is one of my amps



im just wanting to make you aware that these imo are not fakes.

as said previous i have noticeable sides from running the test. and the fact i want to **** all the time and i am constantly walking around with an armed semi ready to explode i say that this gear is legit not fake.

if the codes dont check out then fair enough, but mine did.


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> here is one of my amps
> 
> View attachment 154091
> 
> ...


Hahahaha brill.. well maybe i had a doggy code as yours looks the same as mine lol and maybe its just taking a bit longer for me to feel the effect i do feel some effects but was thinking it was all in my head lol but time will tell . Will keep u updated with progress


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm starting to think the code thing is a bit hit and miss I got 4xtest and 3xdeca last week all checked out got another box of test this week and the code doesn't work it's from a different batch but the same guy I always use.


----------



## bushygoat (Jul 9, 2014)

bulitz said:


> I'm starting to think the code thing is a bit hit and miss I got 4xtest and 3xdeca last week all checked out got another box of test this week and the code doesn't work it's from a different batch but the same guy I always use.


Whats the exp dates from the last to the new 3 year or four ?


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

bushygoat said:


> Whats the exp dates from the last to the new 3 year or four ?


Four but so are the rest


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just had a look at my AP test-e. Has a 4 year expiry and code works. Oil def works as ive put about 14 lbs on since starting lol.

checked my AP dec & sust, they have 3 year expiry and code works.

all off same source so i cant see any issue. It wont be like his buying legit AP but buying fake AP Test-e seperately to pass on lol.

expiry dates could just be a printing error. Boxes are sometimes slightly lighter in colour than others but its a piece of cardboard end of the day.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> just had a look at my AP test-e. Has a 4 year expiry and code works. Oil def works as ive put about 14 lbs on since starting lol.
> 
> checked my AP dec & sust, they have 3 year expiry and code works.
> 
> ...


I don't think there are ap fakes just the codes a bit hit and miss


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

i have also put on about 13lbs in 5 weeks.

(i am not bulking)


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I remember one instance where the code wouldnt work, I tried so many times..finally I realised I was mistyping one of the letters and it finally checked out green. I'm pretty sure you're just mistyping it..


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

bushygoat said:


> View attachment 154083
> 
> 
> FAKE ALPHA IS ON THE LEFT -REAL ON THE RIGHT, HOPE THIS HELPS !


Sorry you're talking crap!

Both those are real


----------



## Kipper1984 (Jun 18, 2014)

If your source is trusted then use the gear

Them codes have been known for years to

Be on and off , i believe something to do

With the codes are activated depending

On which hands they are supposed to end

Up in , ive had bad codes in past abd gear was

Fine , ap is great gear got 30 x testobolin

Here ready to go from my source wont even

Be checking the codes personally


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prophet said:


> I have tried like that too and same thing , anyway i gave them back to the dealer and he said that it cant be fake, but ive said that i believe that online checking sh?t , so at the end ive swapped them for 10 ml vial of Prochem test 300 .


So you swapped bunk gear for **** gear. Fair trade :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> So you swapped bunk gear for **** gear. Fair trade :lol:


epic fail! lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kipper1984 said:


> If your source is trusted then use the gear
> 
> Them codes have been known for years to
> 
> ...


Surely the codes are there for a reason. I've just started using a box. I trust my source but still checked the code which was good btw.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I always use ap. Never had problem with code, always worked. Code is there for a reason, its simple for me, if code dont work don't use the gear.


----------



## patryk2703 (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/most-shocking/the-10-most-shocking-consequences-of-steroid-abuse/


----------



## bogano123 (May 28, 2015)

alpha pharma testobolin still g2g and no fake codes? I got 2 boxes of 1405 batch with same serial number but different authentication code. opinions?


----------



## Scottndtoria (Jun 13, 2017)

Could anyone tell me how I check these codes please


----------



## Qbcm (Jul 14, 2017)

Go on alpha pharma webistw pal


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Both look legit. If anyone believes their alpha is fake send it my way, more than willing to try it out for you :thumb


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

the real alpha expiry date is 2-3 years after mfg date but fake alpha usually has expiry date of 4-5 years after mfg date


----------



## AlphaGuy (Aug 12, 2016)

Alpha was my lab of choice and only used Alpha at one time.

I've never ever not had any not checkout ok on the autinticity check.

Never seen any fake either


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Both are real .


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Prophet said:


> Just bought some AlphaPharm Testobolin (Test E) and tried the code which does not work, could be the dodgy letters cause ive tried many combinations with no chance . Just worried if its real or fake .
> 
> Attatched pics.


 Had the same gear AP test e about two years ago now ..codes also didn't work and the gear was $hit definitely bunk..

just got some Pharmacom gear and where the code is i used a coin to get the code and it scratched the code off with it well most of it ffs lol...think the gears ok tho as i could see the code just couldn't read it as half the codes was gone.

PS.. my AP gear was test c


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

3 years old lol


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brad-Harris said:


> 3 years old lol


 o well lol


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Thanks.. I would like to see some fake ones next to genuine ones


 which do you think is real mate


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Both are real .


 what do you think to the pics i posted above? which looks real to you


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GAiinz said:


> which do you think is real mate
> 
> View attachment 143888
> 
> ...


 No idea mate they are manufactured 2 years apart, they could both be legit just new packaging.


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> No idea mate they are manufactured 2 years apart, they could both be legit just new packaging.


 yeah I hope your right except the one on the right didn't match out with the code ? never had this before you think it's bunk ?

gonna get some triumph just in case can't be wasting time


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GAiinz said:


> yeah I hope your right except the one on the right didn't match out with the code ? never had this before you think it's bunk ?
> 
> gonna get some triumph just in case can't be wasting time


 Try the code in different way , cant remember but something to do with an L and a 1 , I think can get look similar and then they can pass.

If they don't pass still then fcuk knows, mine always passed.


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Try the code in different way , cant remember but something to do with an L and a 1 , I think can get look similar and then they can pass.
> 
> If they don't pass still then fcuk knows, mine always passed.
> 
> no L or 1s in the code lol guess there are fakes now


----------

